# Dang Porcupine



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Went hunting today near the blue creek area in box elder county and my dog got wacked in the face by a friggin porcupine! Didnt see any pheasants. Should I look at getting my dog some antibiotics? Or do you think he will be ok, we plucked all of them out.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

You should take some pictures and post them.. those are always cool too see. Porcupines are full of fleas on parasites because they can't clean themselves. Did you see the porcupine?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

your dog will be fine, make sure you got all the quills out. I had one dog that got stuck twice by a procupine. he never learned from the first one.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes, I did see the porcupine, I my dog kept trying to bite it but he would just get more quills. We plucked a total of about 50 quills out of his chin, nose, and some on his leg. I wish I had a picture of it.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

We had a neighbor who had a one of those living in their window well. I guess the only way to evict it was to get a thick blanket and tackle it. He ended up throwing it in the back of his station wagon and driving it far far away.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> We had a neighbor who had a one of those living in their window well. I guess the only way to evict it was to get a thick blanket and tackle it. He ended up throwing it in the back of his station wagon and driving it far far away.


Your neighbor is braver than I... couldn't he just kill it???


----------

